# Fly problem on tree stump after cut down



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You might try a box with flypaper in it. (You can buy this premade ready to use.)

It may be necessary to suspend it above the stump if animals knock it down overnight when it just sits on the stump.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Whats the best way to get rid of the flies that are swarming around this tree stump?


...and this is a problem because.............................*???*


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> ...and this is a problem because.............................*???*


They are infesting my yard and every time we go outside we have a dozen or so land us.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*"R a i d" *​


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> *"R a i d" *​


lOL, believe it or not, Raid doesnt work! They come back with reinforcements!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Just spread a shovel or two of dirt, floor dry, kitty litter, or whatever you have on it, to absorb the sap as it leaches out of the stump.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Have it ground out. Will cost around $100.

Sent from my iPod touch using DIY Forum


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

thats a good idea because in a year or so the ants will build a colony in the stump . i had ants coming in my living room couldnt figure out where they were coming from , well one day i decided to get rid of a stump about 40 feet from the house sure enough as i got into it there was a huge ant colony in it . those ants are gone but now i have differnt ones .


----------

